# Complete Noob needs help



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey Everyone i got some questions.... Here is my floor plan... Now i got some questions.

How do you decide where to mount the projector? 

How to place Seating.

I am also wanting to have in sealing speakers not sure what is a good bang for the buck.

How to place The speakers in the right location? 

Is there a specific speaker wire I should use?

I have so many questions: I just want to make sure this is done right so i don't have and disappointments.

I am not sure what all components i should get. However i do have a projector Sony Bravia vpl-vw40 SXRD

Hope i gave enough info, need more please ask.

Thanks everyone 
:scratch:

http://floorplanner.com/projects/18284044


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

worm said:


> Hey Everyone i got some questions.... Here is my floor plan... Now i got some questions.
> 
> How do you decide where to mount the projector?


You want it in a place that is optimal for the screen first, then you will want to be sure it isn't going to cause bumping heads if height is an issue. I have personally seen that PJ in action and I don't think that noise will be an issue.

Here is a calculator to check for the screen and throw distance. http://www.projectorcentral.com/Sony-BRAVIA_VPL-VW40-projection-calculator-pro.htm

It is important to consider your screen but keep in mind that all the details that go into your design will be working in harmony. If your screen is to big, you may loose optimal speaker locations, to small you might not have clear detail. 92" is a good starting point, 100" or more is going larger etc. 



> How to place Seating.


I used this seating distance calculator. I would rather not do the forumla if I don't need to. :whistling:

http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html

When you determine the distance it is a good idea to then check that your speaker placement will still fall into what plans you have. You want to take into account if the seats recline or not, whether this will obstruct paths to the doorways, or line of site to a speaker or the screen from another seating location. Depending on how many rows you have you may need a riser, or lowered floor area. If there is more info on the room and number of seats that could help get an idea more what you have in mind. Remember if you need to you can always bring in more seats. 



> I am also wanting to have in sealing speakers not sure what is a good bang for the buck.


I can't personally recommend any certain brand or model, but it helps if they are designed for HT use, and you can aim them.


> How to place The speakers in the right location?


Not closer than 2' from any wall is about right. There is an angle for the left and right speakers around 45 degrees that THX recommends. Idealy you want the ambience and music to come from the edges of the screen, but not so close together they become mono instead of stereo. The surrounds placement will be mostly dependent on what speaker type. It's best to try positions if possible to see which way they sound best but it is commonly best to follow the Dolby, THX, or DTS surround sound layout.

http://www.dolby.com/consumer/home_entertainment/roomlayout.html

http://www.dts.com/Support/Speaker_Options.aspx

http://www.thx.com/home/setup/speakers/71.html


> Is there a specific speaker wire I should use?


If it is going to be in-wall or in-ceiling you will want to use speaker wire rated to do so. This is CL2 or CL3 labeled wires. With some planning ahead and careful consideration to length, you can save on cost. For longer runs you will want thicker guage wire. 14 AWG is commonly enough.


> I have so many questions: I just want to make sure this is done right so i don't have and disappointments.


Always good questions worth asking.


> I am not sure what all components i should get. However i do have a projector Sony Bravia vpl-vw40 SXRD
> 
> Hope i gave enough info, need more please ask.
> 
> ...


Looking at furture proposed layouts will give an idea of what mistakes to avoid and what choices to make better.:T

Is the room shown one built already?


----------



## psuchit (Jan 6, 2009)

worm said:


> Hey Everyone i got some questions.... Here is my floor plan... Now i got some questions.
> 
> How do you decide where to mount the projector?
> 
> ...


Find the size of screen and your seating placement and find the optimum distance and screen size for a good pleasurable viewing http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/12/09/1080p-charted-viewing-distance-to-screen-size/ That is the answer to your first two questions. 

You want celing/inwall speakers ??? if you get large enough screen which is also perforated/ permits sound that would be best for placing the speakers behind the screen would look great and sound just right... If this sound system would function primarily as HT then looking something like Klipsch ...they are not that super expensive and would also give you the best bang for your buck...

For the speaker wires depending on the distance you can choose anywhere from 16 awg to 10 awg that should not be an issue.

Components you can go all out on this depends on what you like, but you would need a good highly rated AV Reciever that can pump enough power to fill the room size you have there.. you would need atleast 2 good sized subwoofers looking at the room dimensions. if you plan on building a riser for your seating you might want to look into transducer/buttkicker ( that would require an external amp).. you can do so many things in this section... what is your budget ??? is room construction already done.. you can do a lot for acoustic characterstics for the room as well ... this like many would agree a never ending saga ..... a quicksand .... once you step in there is no going back 

Good luck


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

worm said:


> How do you decide where to mount the projector?


It will depend on the screen size and throwing distance of the projector, it could be in the far back of the room or above the seats :huh:



> How to place Seating.


You can start using the 38% rule ...that will be 38% from the back wall of the room lenght or 62% from front wall, so if your room is 20' place the seats 7.6 from back wall or 12.4 from front wall; this is just the starting point.



> I am also wanting to have in sealing speakers not sure what is a good bang for the buck.


I read that most good in-ceiling speakers are expensive, if you want the best bang for the buck you'll need to purchase bookshelf or floorstanders ...What is your budget???



> How to place The speakers in the right location?


Read the placement guides from Dolby, THX and DTS ...but most of the time you want your front speakers (L+R+C) at ear level (36"-42" if possible) and the surrounds 5'-7' above floor level; surrounds need to be on the side walls and back surrounds in the back wall.



> Is there a specific speaker wire I should use?


At least 14 gauge, www.monoprice.com is one of the cheapest places to buy wires and cables; if you'll be using them inside walls or ceiling get CL2 or CL3 ratewd.



> I have so many questions: I just want to make sure this is done right so i don't have and disappointments.


Feel free to ask anything, there's a lot of memebers willing to help you :T


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I am still working on this room. I am to the point of running coax, phone line, and speaker wire. So i am trying to figure out where to have the speaker wires end up. I would prefer in-cealing speakers. Electrical is all ran. I don't really have a budget set..i am kinda just going with the flow...and if i feel it will be to expensive i will find alternative route. I have 8 foot cealing and my screen is 92".

Is there a good site to browse in-cealing speakers? Who are the best manufactures? How many do i really need?

Is a power conditioner recommended? I was told by a local dealer i would need one, but they like to shove stuff down my throat it seems..lol I am not sure if i should install a outlet near the PJ and plug it in there or if i should be using a power conditioner? And if so how do i get my small PJ power cord all the way to the rack? they sell extensions? i have looked but never found. I don't have many places to buy HT stuff other than best buy in my area. Is there good places online to buy things?

So what it boils down to I'm just trying to figure out what i need to run and where to run it to before i drywall.

Thanks for the reading material as well..i got a lot to read this week. definitely frying my brain! :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2007)

worm said:


> So what it boils down to I'm just trying to figure out what i need to run and where to run it to before i drywall.


Wow, you have already worked out the room? that is the part of the build that requires so much consideration to ensure smooth levels, ease of access, sound isolation(real important), etc. 

But I guess, if it's done, nobody needs me :sob:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

worm said:


> So i am trying to figure out where to have the speaker wires end up. I would prefer in-cealing speakers. Electrical is all ran. I don't really have a budget set..i am kinda just going with the flow...and if i feel it will be to expensive i will find alternative route. I have 8 foot cealing and my screen is 92".


You need to determine the speaker position first ....Are you planing a 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 system??? ...What's your room dimensions??? ....One or two rows of seats??? .....if you're set on getting inwall/inceilings, buy those that have swivel tweeters so at least you can point them in the right direction; look at some JBL, Infinity, Polk, etc....If you don't mind, Why do you want inwall/incelings???



> Is a power conditioner recommended? I was told by a local dealer i would need one, but they like to shove stuff down my throat it seems..lol I am not sure if i should install a outlet near the PJ and plug it in there or if i should be using a power conditioner?


If you live in an area where there's a lot of problems with electricity, I will say yes, but most of the time what we use is a surge protector or UPS back up.

It would be a good idea to place the outlet near where you'll place the projector, that's why you need to find out the right position first; or if you don't mind using an extension is okay too (I prefer outlet near PJ).



> Is there good places online to buy things?


Yes they are, it will depend on what you want, we can suggest some.



> So what it boils down to I'm just trying to figure out what i need to run and where to run it to before i drywall.


Post your room dimension and a sketch if possible, pictures will be excellent :bigsmile:, write down what equipment you have right now and how much money you have to star buying the equipment ....I'm sure that you'll get more help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure what type of system to use... I have never had surround sound before.. I really would like to have normal furniture down there, couch and couple recliners. I more less want to keep it comfortable and easy to socialize when not watching a movie. Really the only reason i thought about in-cealing speakers is just for a cleaner look, thought it would look nicer if i kept things off the floor.

Here is a link to my floor plan. http://floorplanner.com/projects/18284044 37 1/2 feet X 16 feet

the only thing i have bought is a 92 inch screen and a Sony Bravia vpl-vw40 SXRD projector


----------

